# leaking faucet, trying to change washers



## Philphine (Nov 22, 2007)

never done this and i'm afraid of breaking something.

my tub faucet started leaking really bad, more like running freely. i noticed it leaking pretty bad and tried turning it tighter, then turning it on and off, but it just ran more and more freely each time i turned it back off. i had to turn the hot water off and have been trying to figure out how to get to the washer.

i got the knob off, but i don't see anything that looks like what i'm finding on various web pages. the knob is connected to a square shaft i though might screw out, but it dosen't seem to turn and i'm afraid maybe it's not supposed to.

am i on the right track? just want some assurance before i try turning the shaft harder. 'cause all i see if this shaft dosen't come out is going into the wall after the whole faucet, and then i know i'll be in over my head. any help appreciated. thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello Philphine:
It should be a 'washerless faucet' with a nut holding the stem in. After you remove the nut the cartridge should pull straight out. You can get a new cartridge or use new O-rings and springs in it.
Don't try to twist it past the stop; it will break. When you put it back in the valve body, make sure it goes back exactly as it came out. If it gets reversed it will act the same way it does now, never shutting off.
Glenn


----------

